# help on biometries appointment



## michael J (Jan 3, 2014)

i have just completed my uk visa application. on visa4uk
i applied for a work dependant visa as my partner has an ancestry visa.
i have previously had a 2 year working holiday visa.
when i finished my application it said appointment not required.
but was sure i needed to get my biometries. 
can anyone help


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You on the right forum ?
This is the NZ forum for people coming to NZ.


----------

